# τι να κλάσει;



## Theseus (Aug 2, 2016)

Here is an article on the mythical island of Iφκινθoς:-
Ίφκινθος
Νησί της άγονης γραμμής. Έχει φανταστικές παραλίες, 0.4 κατοίκους, ένα γαϊδούρι, έναν πάγκο που πουλάει μόνο μπαταρίες, λεμονάδες Κλιάφα και προφυλακτικά, και μια ελιά στη μέση. Πρόκειται για τον ιδανικό προορισμό για τους εντεχνindie??, τα μέλη της νεολαίας συνασπισμού και νεανίες βορείων προαστίων σε κρίση επαναστατικότητας, διότι εκτός από τα παραπάνω έχει τουλάχιστον τρεις συλλαβές όπως κάθε σχετικό νησί που σέβεται τον εαυτό του.

Όλα αυτά θα ήταν ωραία αν η Ίφκινθος (if + κινθος) υπήρχε. Στην πραγματικότητα αποτελεί ιδανική απάντηση στον μονόλογο ενός από τους παραπάνω ενώ κοκορεύεται για το πόσο ωραία πέρασε στην Κάσο, την Ελαφόνησο, ή την Οινούσα. Εκεί ο αναφέρων την Ίφκινθο απολαμβάνει την έκφραση των συνομιλητών του που τολμούν να μην γνωρίζουν αυτόν τον επίγειο μικρό παράδεισο.

ΠΑΡΑΔΕΙΓΜΑ

- Που λες Μάκη, άλλο πράμα η Μακρόνησος... Παραλίες, σκηνές δίπλα στην θάλασσα, κάτι ψαρούκλες ναα (μετά συγχωρήσεως), μόνο 4 κάτοικοι και μια καντίνα... Ιστορικό υποόβαθρο... Αυτές ήταν διακοπές...
- Νταξ... Μακρόνησος... Λαστ Γίαρ... Εγώ φιλαράκι πήγα Ίφκινθο... Τι να μου πεις και συ...
- Ίφκινθο; Τι είναι αυτό ρε Μάκη;
- Καλά τίποτα δεν ξέρεις; Εκεί ήταν εξόριστος τον 15ο αιώνα ο Ολλανδός πρωτοαναρχικός Φαν Μπρόικελεν... Άλλη φάση αγόρι μου, τι να κλάσει η Μακρόνησος...

What is the above conversation about? I have the general drift but the exact meaning of the dialogue escapes me? Does the above idiom mean 'why should Macronesos despise ( Iphkinthos)? A translation of the dialogue would be helpful.;


----------



## SBE (Aug 3, 2016)

Ι understand it as τί να μας πει κι η Μακρόνησος; meaning that Makronissos is not better. 
εντεχνindie= a combination of έντεχνο and indie, referring to those who listen to these types of music, and their lifestyle.


----------



## Palavra (Aug 3, 2016)

Τι να κλάσει = [Such and such] has nothing on [this and that]
Τι να κλάσει η Μακρόνησος [στην Ίφκινθο]; = Makronisos has nothing on Ifkinthos. Note, though, that _τι να κλάσει _is vulgar slang.


----------



## sarant (Aug 3, 2016)

Εγώ το "τι να κλάσει η Μ." το καταλαβαίνω ότι σημαίνει "Η Μακρόνησος δεν μπορεί να συγκριθεί με την πολύ ανώτερη Ίφκινθο". 
In my opinion, "τι να κλάσει" means that there can be no comparison between the two, M. cannot pretend to be equal to I.


----------



## Hellegennes (Aug 3, 2016)

Ακριβώς έτσι είναι. Ότι η οποιαδήποτε προσπάθεια σύγκρισης είναι αστεία.


----------



## JimAdams (Aug 3, 2016)

"ο Ολλανδός πρωτοαναρχικός Φαν Μπρόικελεν"

Of course there is no "proto-anarchist" named van Breukelen. 
This is a mocking phrase, playing with the surname of the famous (in the 70's and 80's) Dutch goalkeeper, Hans van Breukelen. Van Breukelen himself came from the city of Utrecht, although there is a smaller town called Breukelen within the province of Utrecht. This small Dutch town gave its name to the borough of Brooklyn, in NY. 
Sory for the unnecessary trivia, but I couldn't help it


----------



## daeman (Aug 3, 2016)

sarant said:


> Εγώ το "τι να κλάσει η Μ." το καταλαβαίνω ότι σημαίνει "Η Μακρόνησος δεν μπορεί να συγκριθεί με την πολύ ανώτερη Ίφκινθο".
> In my opinion, "τι να κλάσει" means that there can be no comparison between the two, M. cannot pretend to be equal to I.



+1.

To put it bluntly: "Ifkinthos is the real shit; Makronisos is not even a fart compared to that."

Never did set foot on Makronisos (I never would for a vacation, for the same reason I'd never go to Spinalonga for fun; too many tortured souls haunt such places, or at least my mind in such places, a chilling feeling, although some people have no inkling nor the slightest sense of decency) or Oinoussa, but I've had some of my most relaxed and memorable vacations in Elaphonissos and Donoussa. Wonderful places, really.


For Makronisos, from Makronisos:



daeman said:


> ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Πόση καλοσύνη γύρω μου κι εντός
από του παντός τη μεγαλοσύνη
Βάρκα με προσμένει μ’ ανοιχτό πανί
κι οι εφτά ουρανοί πάνω μου ανοιγμένοι


----------



## Hellegennes (Aug 3, 2016)

daeman said:


> +1.
> 
> To put it bluntly: "Ifkinthos is the real shit; Makronisos is not even a fart compared to that."



+1

Or more simply: "Makronisos is but a fart compared to Ifkinthos".

A more polite way to say this in Greek would be "δεν την φτάνει στο μικρό της δαχτυλάκι".


----------



## Theseus (Aug 4, 2016)

A wealth of information to ponder upon! The great thing about this forum is that if you ask a question, you often get a multitude of excellent answers!


----------



## Hellegennes (Aug 4, 2016)

Well, if you were to get a multitude of horrible answers it would be the comment section of YouTube, not a translation forum. :)


----------



## Severus (Aug 4, 2016)

Some more synonymous expressions: 

Greek: Ο Α δεν πιάνει μία μποστά στον Β. 
English: A is not a patch on B. 
A does can´t hold a candle (or stick) to B/ is nearly as good as B.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Aug 5, 2016)

OK, since I haven't spoken yet here , I' ll try another approach -- but since I'm no Nickel, I'll write in Greek, to be sure that I have all my nuances in the right place (all puns, intended). So, let's start with Alcibiades -- no, it does not go too far away...

Δεν έχει περάσει ούτε μισός αιώνας που η Αμερικανική Ιατρική Εταιρεία θεωρούσε την ομοφυλοφιλία ασθένεια -- και βλέπουμε ακόμα και σήμερα πώς συμπεριφέρονται κοινωνίες από τις αραβικές μέχρι τη ρωσική σε ομοφυλόφιλα άτομα. Άλλωστε, όλα αυτά τα περιφρονητικά είναι γραμμένα στα ιερά βιβλία των αβρααμικών θρησκειών...

Η ελληνική κοινωνία είχε πάντα μια αμφίθυμη στάση στο θέμα. Από τη μια, η αρχαία ελληνική παράδοση, ο ασκητισμός, τα θαλασσινά ταξίδια, οι πόλεμοι -- όλα αυτά είναι πεδία όπου η ανδρική ομοφυλοφιλία έθαλλε· όμως, η λαϊκή παράδοση δεν επικρίνει τον ενεργητικό ομοφυλόφιλο, τον «άντρα» της σχέσης. Αντίθετα, εξευτελίζει τον παθητικό ομοφυλόφιλο, τη «γυναίκα», που προδίνει το φύλο του κλπ. Αυτό φαίνεται πολύ έντονα στον γλωσσικό χειρισμό του θέματος: Ο παθητικός είναι πούστης, κάνει πουστιές (πρόστυχα και ανοίκεια τεχνάσματα), φέρεται πούστικα (προδοτικά) -- χαρακτηρισμοί που χρησιμοποιούνται ως γλωσσικά συνώνυμα και στην καθημερινή, μη σεξουαλική χρήση. Αν αμφιβάλλουμε για το πόσο βαθιά ενσωματωμένη είναι αυτή η στάση στην ελληνική κοινωνία, ας θυμηθούμε την πρόσφατη τρέλα με τα υπαινικτικά τύπου «αυτός γυαλίζει το πόμολο» (υπήρχε μια τεράστια λίστα στο slang.gr, αλλά δεν μπορώ να την εντοπίσω με το καινούργιο φορμά).

Να προχωρήσω όμως, γιατί θα έχετε αποκοιμηθεί. Όταν το 1827 ο Καραϊσκάκης δέχεται στο Φάληρο τη δολοφονική σφαίρα, λέγεται ότι είπε το πασίγνωστο πια: «Γνωρίζω τον αίτιον, και αν ζήσω παίρνομεν όλοι το _χάκι_ (εκδίκη­ση), ειδέ και πεθάνω, ας μου *κλάσει *τον μπούτζον και αυτός». [μπ = π, τζ = τσ με τη σημερινή ορθογραφία]. 

Με βιολογικούς όρους, ο Καραϊσκάκης αποκαλεί πούστη τον δολοφόνο.

Η φράση χρησιμοποιείται και σήμερα σε πολλές παραλλαγές, όπου καλείται το άτομο που αποτελεί αντικείμενο περιφρόνησης να μας κλάσει το πέος ή διάφορα εξαρτήματά του: να μας κλάσει, π.χ. τα αρχίδια -- και αν δεν του αρκούν ποσοτικά τα δικά μας, ας κλάσει μια μάντρα [γεμάτη] αρχίδια.

Συνεπώς, η ερώτηση «Ξέρεις τι θα μου κλάσεις, ρε;» είναι μια φράση γεμάτη περιφρόνηση (που χρησιμεύει και ως υπερθετικός βαθμός του γνωστού ελληναράδικου: «Ξέρεις ποιος είμαι εγώ, ρε;») -- και ο πλάγιος λόγος στη φρασούλα «τι να κλάσει...» κουβαλάνε χιλιάδες χρόνια ιστορίας, από τον Αλκιβιάδη, αρχέτυπο της πούστικης συμπεριφοράς, μέχρι τον στρατηγό Καραϊσκάκη, θύμα μιας πούστικης ενέργειας, και τον οδηγό που αρπάζεται στα φανάρια με τον απέναντι που δεν έδωσε την προτεραιότητα, όπως όφειλε.


----------



## sarant (Aug 5, 2016)

Η γνωστή τεράστια και εκνευριστική λίστα από το σλανγκρ.


----------



## SBE (Aug 5, 2016)

Στην οποία λίστα ίσως πρέπει να προστεθέι και η έκφραση "την ψάχνει τη λίστα" ή "τη βρίσκει τη λίστα", για να απαθανατιστεί η προσπάθεια εντοπισμού της λίστας.
:lol::lol:


----------



## Earion (Aug 6, 2016)

Από την οποία λίστα απουσιάζει το νεότατο χιλιοευρηματικό: *το λυγίζει το Αϊφόουν*.

(Θα δώσω διευκρινίσεις αν μου ζητήσει ο Θησέας!)


----------

